# Majestic amps?



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

are thay any good? its a 5 ch. Majestic ma2500.


any specs?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Oct 16 2005, 01:39 PM~4010009
> *are thay any good? its a 5 ch.  Majestic ma2500.
> any specs?
> *


It's cheap shit...
If it's a 2500 its old cheap shit...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Is this it ?

CLICK HERE TO SEE IMAGE OF AMPLIFIER


The closest amp I could find to yours is the MA1640:

RMS Power Output: 670W x 1 @ 2 Ohm 
Peak Power Output: 1340W x 1 @ 2 Ohm 
Signal To Noise Ratio: 90dB 
Bass Boost: 18dB 
Built-In Crossovers: High & Low pass 
THD @ 4 Ohm RMS Power: 0.05% 
Ohm Load Stability: 2 Ohm


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

no thats not it.

the one i found was a 5ch.
it looks like is says 600w/4
so whats the rms?

I also thought that Majestic amps
were rare and hi quality amps made in the 
US? Thats what my cousin told me.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

You should bronze that shit. Its ancient like Brian said.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Oct 16 2005, 02:06 PM~4010135
> *no thats not it.
> 
> the one i found was a 5ch.
> ...


Could have just said you saw it on egay... :uh: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Killer-5-Channel-Majes...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Another thing to keep in mind, when a amp manufacturer only rates the amps they make in MAX power, with NO RMS ratings to be found...

THEY SUCK AT AMP MAKING!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah i wouldnt use that thing for my tweeters..


ya know, maybe I should do a post of all the good deals I find on ebay for one day.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Well in response to my own reply, here are some really good deals I just randomly found on ebay (since some of the people on here cant tell whats good and whats not on ebay)










http://cgi.ebay.com/Amp-Sub-JL-Audio-Subwo...1QQcmdZViewItem









http://cgi.ebay.com/10-in-Infinity-DVC-sub...1QQcmdZViewItem









http://cgi.ebay.com/Viper-1500-Watt-Subwoo...1QQcmdZViewItem









http://cgi.ebay.com/DHD-400-WATT-amplifier...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 16 2005, 11:17 AM~4010177
> *yeah i wouldnt use that thing for my tweeters..
> ya know, maybe I should do a post of all the good deals I find on ebay for one day.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

DHD makes garbage....

there the ones with the subwoofer that has the blue LED's built in...

i know a couple ppl that use to run dhd equipment, and lets just say they upgraded to sony :0

-qs


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 05:36 PM~4011777
> *DHD makes garbage....
> 
> there the ones with the subwoofer that has the blue LED's built in...
> ...



You retard. I run a DHD 150x2 amp for my Kicker Resolution componants. Want to see all my SQ trophies now, or later? :uh: 

.....its not all about the $800 pricetags and 36" woofers....you gotta know what you're lookiing for and it takes experience and a wide knowledge of who makes what to make thrifty purchases.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

here we go again, should i find that tampon pick again????

i've seen three different dhd amps at work, and they all sucked...

i dont know what your majic fingers did to your garbage to make it gold, but what i've seen where garbage.... 

oh yeh, i almost forgot

double fuck-you

and where you get off with 36" subs, i rock a single 12" and feel good, and paid half of the retail price for it, and i dont believe in spending $800 on a sub, i personally wouldnt break the bank more then $400 on a single sub, and same amount for an amp, its more shit to do with my money.... maybe your brain cells are depleting again, get that shit checked out... and can i PLEASE see your trophies one more time :uh:, or better yet, go make another video, we all wanna see your fartbox bustin moves in your corvette... and i didnt know anyone still used kicker (remember that comment)...



-qs


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

*I think its time for you to have your usuall big glass of*


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 07:33 PM~4012151
> *here we go again, should i find that tampon pick again????
> 
> i've seen three different dhd amps at work, and they all sucked...
> ...


who kicked sand in ur pussy


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 17 2005, 12:23 AM~4014064
> *who kicked sand in ur pussy
> *



oh, im used to him being a serious online hater. It defines his personallity (or lack thereof)


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 17 2005, 12:26 PM~4015224
> *oh, im used to him being a serious online hater.  It defines his personallity (or lack thereof)
> *



stop bitching dan...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

*eatin popcorn*


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 16 2005, 05:36 PM~4011777
> *DHD makes garbage....
> 
> there the ones with the subwoofer that has the blue LED's built in...
> ...


zome of their stuff is good. My older cousin has a DHD in his civic. Sounds good, but the fucker needs some deadner.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

you two have been hijacking threads left and right with this shit..maybe i should give you two's a little vacation? :buttkick: :buttkick: 



























:biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------

